
BMW working with Intel and Mobileye to develop self-driving cars - JumpCrisscross
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jul/01/bmw-intel-mobileye-develop-self-driving-cars
======
mtgx
What about electric cars though? BMW still seems behind. Mercedes just
announced a $10 billion investment in EVs over the next 8 years.

